# So how do I create a hot topic?



## kitsune9

I'm curious. When I start a thread, how can I make my topic a hot topic? Or is this out of my hands?


----------



## jonesy

No, actually it's not out of your hands.

A hot topic is a thread that a lot of people are following. You 'make' one by making a thread everyone will become interested in.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here, let me see if I can help make this happen.
[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], lets get this thread to a hot topic!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Get [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] to post a picture in it?


----------



## Leif

Not sure I can help much, De War?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think you start off by contacting their corporate offices and inquiring about franchise opportunities.






What?


----------



## Dice4Hire

hot hotter hottest
make this thread the best
if another thread is better
make it into an edition war and get it closed.

hehe


----------



## Lanefan

Dice4Hire said:


> hot hotter hottest
> make this thread the best
> if another thread is better
> make it into an edition war and get it closed.
> 
> hehe



A thread can be both hot and closed at the same time...

I think it's 100 posts to get a "hot" designation - it's a direct result of getting a pre-set number of posts, in any case.

Lan-"8 down for this one, 92 to go, not holding my breath"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Not sure I can help much, De War?




You know how you and I can just gab about any thing, perhaps we can talk about coffee or make jabs about lawyers and electricians and just fill up this thread with other forms of pure nonsense. That should reach the prerequisite number of posts to get the hot topic stamp!!
Scott-who me?type nonsense?-DeWar


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Lanefan said:


> I think it's 100 posts to get a "hot" designation - it's a direct result of getting a pre-set number of posts, in any case.




Is it time to rename the thread "Hot Levels Revealed!"?


----------



## tuxgeo

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> Is it time to rename the thread "Hot Levels Revealed!"?




Rename the thread "Hawtness Revealed!" and you've got a potential winner. 

Or perhaps that should be, ". . . and you've got a wie***" -- oh, never mind.


----------



## weem

Making a hot EN World topic is easy... you just have to dress it up a little...


----------



## Scott DeWar

we have been WEEEMED!!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And weem has been VERBED!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah yes, the engrish language.


----------



## Lanefan

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]

"Hot" is indicated by little flames around the d20-shaped green-and-blue icon on the far left of the thread lists.

Lan-"is there an icon for 'lukewarm'?"-efan


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we need more posts, or a lot more view but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Dice4Hire

There should be a tombstone for the necromancied threads.

See, I can invent new Engrish words too!!


----------



## weem

Scott DeWar said:


> we have been WEEEMED!!!!






Dannyalcatraz said:


> And weem has been VERBED!




Hah! 

Google, here I come!


----------



## Leif

Lanefan said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]
> 
> "Hot" is indicated by little flames around the d20-shaped green-and-blue icon on the far left of the thread lists.
> 
> Lan-"is there an icon for 'lukewarm'?"-efan



Ok, learned something new today, THANKS!


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> Here, let me see if I can help make this happen.
> @Leif, lets get this thread to a hot topic!




See!  All the summoning magic is why ENWorld is Broken!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Is en world broken? i didn't think it was.

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]:


> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar View Post
> we have been WEEEMED!!!!






> Originally Posted by Dannyalcatraz View Post
> And weem has been VERBED!




you are welcome sir.


----------



## El Mahdi

Yup!  Just as broken as D&D xE...


----------



## jonesy

El Mahdi said:


> Yup! Just as broken as D&D xE.



Hey now! xE is the best E of D&D! It allows me to do awesome things like Y1 and Z To The D. And the M in xE are much better than in any other E! They actually make sense, unlike the M in not-xE.


----------



## Lanefan

Dice4Hire said:


> There should be a tombstone for the necromancied threads.



And after that, another 100 posts and the little tombstone starts burning as well?



			
				jonesy said:
			
		

> Hey now! xE is the best E of D&D! It allows me to do awesome things like Y1 and Z To The D. And the M in xE are much better than in any other E! They actually make sense, unlike the M in not-xE.



But xE is badwrongfun, didn't'cha'know?  Anybody who plays xE is doing it wrong if they think they're playing D+D because xE is simply not D+D no matter what it says on the cover.  But yE: now *that's* D+D in its purest finest bestest perfectest sensiblest gamiest narrativiest simulationiest form!  Why would anyone EVAR play anything else???

Lan-"yE gods and little fishes"-efan


----------



## Dice4Hire

Lanefan said:


> And after that, another 100 posts and the little tombstone starts burning as well?




If it is green or purple flame, why not?


----------



## Scott DeWar

In X.e I liek the CG-K. heh he heh. he he.


----------



## Scott DeWar

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar View Post
> we have been WEEEMED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Dannyalcatraz View Post
> And weem has been VERBED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome sir.
> 
> weem:
> 
> ed!!!!
Click to expand...



Ed? Sorry, i am not Ed.
Scott-I really am not Ed-DeWar


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

weem said:


>




Hey I just noticed my d4 has been weemed!

Also, I think *Community Supporter*s should be able to give 15 or 20 XP per 24 hour period in addition to triple value.  Having to wait after handing out 10 cramps my style.


----------



## kitsune9

weem said:


> Making a hot EN World topic is easy... you just have to dress it up a little...




OMG Weem, my eyes!!


----------



## DumbPaladin

I like that Weem didn't make the hot topic blonde.

Can someone give XP points to Mr. Alcatraz?  His response is exactly what I would have said ...


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, we are now almost a third of the way there. We need to make this thread alive. hmmm
coffee.
cake, ... COFFEE CAKE, ahem 'scuse me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Live, damn you, *LIIIIIVE*!!!

(somehow, I suspect this thread will eventually attract the attention of a mod like the XP levels revelaed thread, and we'll have to ask to move it to OT...)


----------



## El Mahdi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrhf_zgtmAg]YouTube - Buster Poindexter - Hot Hot Hot[/ame]


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

We could summon a hawt entertainer, someone like Jason Remorhaz:






(PLEASE feel free to improve on my 2 minute mspaint experiment)


----------



## jonesy

I'd give El Mahdi exp for that blast from the past, but alas, I can not.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> We could summon a hawt entertainer, someone like Jason Remorhaz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PLEASE feel free to improve on my 2 minute mspaint experiment)




Hey, why the hat & guitar?  Shouldn't that be a hockey mask and machete...AND hat & guitar?

Y'know...Jason (Voorhees) Remormraz?


----------



## Crothian

When I walk by Hot Topic in the mall it always seems to have Twilight something going on in the window.  So, I think Twilight must be the secret to Hot Topic!


----------



## MichaelSomething

I have nothing to contribute to this topic except for adding this post in order to push this topic 1/100th of the way closer to being "hot" itself...


----------



## Scott DeWar

For all of those contributing to this topic you generous donations is greatly appriceatec!

And special thanks to Crothniaen for his guest appearence. Hmm something twilight eh? .. .. .. ..

Scott-working in the mad scientist laboratory-DeWar


----------



## jonesy

Good intentions and all that, but I think weem might need new glasses.


----------



## tuxgeo

Dice4Hire said:


> If it is green or purple flame, why not?




Or "Green *And* Purple" flames, harking back to Jack Vance's thusly-named magical tradition in his Eyes of the Overworld series, set in his "Dying Earth" setting, with Cugel the Clever. 

(For extra Vancian-ivity-ness, you know.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Gandalf Strikes again


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> (somehow, I suspect this thread will eventually attract the attention of a mod like the XP levels revelaed thread, and we'll have to ask to move it to OT...)




_You rang?_

A great way to make sure a thread doesn't become a hot topic is to actively draw attention to a reason why it should be closed.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Rel

I find that once a topic is closed it becomes a lot more interesting and more people want to post in it.

Cool people.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Rel said:


> I find that once a topic is closed it becomes a lot more interesting and more people want to post in it.
> 
> Cool people.




I endorse this sentiment


----------



## Plane Sailing

My secret plan for harvesting reputation is bearing fruit.

Mwa-hahahahaha!


----------



## Rel

Plane Sailing said:


> My secret plan for harvesting reputation is bearing fruit.
> 
> Mwa-hahahahaha!




You're like the Dr. Evil of ENWorld.


----------



## Piratecat

Wait, does that make Rel "Mini-Me"?

I have this terrible fear that I'm the naked cat.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> Wait, does that make Rel "Mini-Me"?




Alex is British.  There is NO WAY he's taller than me!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Rel said:


> Alex is British.  There is NO WAY he's taller than me!




who says, shorty! 

however, my teeth are probably in worse condition


----------



## Rel

Plane Sailing said:


> who says, shorty!
> 
> however, my teeth are probably in worse condition




All the short people I know tell me I'm tall!


----------



## Piratecat

Actually, Rel, Plane Sailing is tall - at least as tall as I am, and I may have a half inch on you. And let's face it, everyone knows that virile masculinity and XP counts are predicated on height. Would you consider settling for the Scott Evil role?


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> Actually, Rel, Plane Sailing is tall - at least as tall as I am, and I may have a half inch on you. And let's face it, everyone knows that virile masculinity and XP counts are predicated on height. Would you consider settling for the Scott Evil role?




Oh I see how it is!  Somewhere around here there is a "You Must Be At Least THIS Tall To Be An Admin" sign!


I'm six feet tall dammit!  I'm not supposed to be the short one around here!

But yeah I'll do the Scott Evil thing.  I mean that IS my name after all.  At least I'm not Fat Bastard.


----------



## Piratecat

Six feet? That is SO cute! (ducks)

Anyways, height isn't related to humor, banter, or running kickass Savage World games. I think you're safe. I, however, still get stuck as the friggin' hairless cat.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> Six feet? That is SO cute! (ducks)




Don't make me punch you in the upper thigh.

I take solace in knowing that I'm taller than...Eridanis!  I'm taller than him!  And Xath!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Plus I hear you are really hot.


----------



## Umbran

Piratecat said:


> I, however, still get stuck as the friggin' hairless cat.




Note to self: Piratecat needs fuzzy sweaters for X-mas.


----------



## Piratecat

Umbran said:


> Note to self: Piratecat needs fuzzy sweaters for X-mas.



Meh. I'll just superglue the dogs to my chest.


----------



## Rel

Plane Sailing said:


> Plus I hear you are really hot.




Well that's true but I try not to brag.


----------



## Piratecat

No, we said it's really hot _where he lives._  BIG difference. Anyways, it's "hawt."

#sourgrapes


----------



## Umbran

Piratecat said:


> Meh. I'll just superglue the dogs to my chest.




I'm not sure orange and slobber are really your colors.


----------



## Piratecat

Umbran said:


> I'm not sure orange and slobber are really your colors.



This is the sort of thing you wish your friends had told you _years _ago.


----------



## Rel

piratecat said:


> this is the sort of thing you wish your *so called* friends had told you _years _ago.




fify


----------



## Piratecat

Rel said:


> fify




We don't allow "FIFY" here. I can't be assed to do it myself, so please suspend yourself. PM me if this is in any way unclear.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> We don't allow "FIFY" here. I can't be assed to do it myself, so please suspend yourself. PM me if this is in any way unclear.




I am hereby banned for at least as long as it takes me to go get another cup of coffee.

I've also PMed myself.  IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Piratecat

I worry that you're not taking this seriously enough. Moderating is serious business.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> I worry that you're not taking this seriously enough. Moderating is serious business.




I'm taking it as seriously as I can while drunk.


----------



## darjr

Rel said:


> I'm taking it as seriously as I can while drunk.




That's impressive. I'd be freaking out, that is if I survived being crammed into the mug first.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Ooh, closet Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy oblique reference!


----------



## Piratecat

No, I think he's just drunk.


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> No, I think he's just drunk.




From the look of your avatar, you could easily be drunk as well.


----------



## Umbran

Rel said:


> From the look of your avatar, you could easily be drunk as well.




In the same way the olive in a martini might be drunk, perhaps.

Who wants a drink that tastes like wet cat hair?


----------



## Rel

Umbran said:


> Who wants a drink that tastes like wet cat hair?




My dog.


----------



## Umbran

Rel said:


> My dog.




My wife has, on various occasions, had to surgically remove some very strange things from the stomachs of dogs - rocks, sticks, a deflated but otherwise intact soccer ball, charcoal briquettes, and linoleum are fair examples.

Which is to say, dogs are not known for their discerning palettes.


----------



## Rel

Umbran said:


> Which is to say, dogs are not known for their discerning palettes.




I think she takes after my side of the family.


----------



## Piratecat

Huh. I wonder if I should go shopping at a Hot Topic.


----------



## darjr

naw, they don't sell eyepatches. 

I mean, you don't wear a hat, do you?


----------



## Rel

Piratecat said:


> Huh. I wonder if I should go shopping at a Hot Topic.




I love you man.  But I don't want to see you in all that tight leather.


----------



## Umbran

Rel said:


> I love you man.  But I don't want to see you in all that tight leather.




It isn't the leather, so much as the miniskirts that would make me worry.


----------

